# Die ZoZ&Burny Sessionshow.Heute 22:30



## ZoZ (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

Hurra, hurra der Patch ist da. Es gibt tatsächlich viele gute Verbesserungen und die Legendarys droppen wie Heu.
Wir laden euch zur Sessionshow heute um 22:30 ein. Es wird Uber-Bozz Runs geben, Key Runs und einfach mal schöne Farmruns in Akt 1 oder 2. Natürlich haben wir auch wieder massig 63er, Legendarys und Rezepte für euch gesammelt.
Wie immer wollen wir mit euch spielen, schreibt uns im Twitch oder Facebook und der Spaß beginnt ^^ (http://www.facebook.com/pages/Die-ZoZ-Bu...358621404222914)
Wir freuen uns auf euch und auf nen lustigen Abend!
Bis Später :-*

[twitch]burny2k6[/twitch]


----------

